# autofs home directory issue



## hakhak91 (Jul 25, 2016)

Hello All,

I try to configure user's home directory with autofs but when we have "Input/output error".

When I mount the NFS volume without autofs it works!
`mount myNFSserver:/mnt/nfs/homes/usertest /mnt/`

The NFS server is a Debian 8. We don't have an issue with other servers except FreeBSD.

My configuration:
/etc/auto_master

```
/home/MYCOMPANIE  /etc/auto.home --timeout=600
```

/etc/auto.home

```
*  -fstype=nfs,soft,intr,rsize=8192,wsize=8192,nosuid,tcp  10.10.10.100:/mnt/nfs/homes/&
```
or 

```
* -intr,nfsv3 10.10.10.100:/mnt/nfs/homes/&
```

Result with my usertest


```
-bash: /home/MYCOMPANY/usertest/.bash_profile: Input/output error
[usertest@myfreebsd ~]$ touch test
touch: test: Input/output error
[usertest@myfreebsd ~]$ logout
-bash: /home/MYCOMPANIE/usertest/.bash_logout: Input/output error
```

Before the user connect the /home/MYCOMPANY/ is empty

After the usertest home mounted. From root I do


```
#ls /home/MYCOMPANY/
?.db     au     auto     autof     automo     automou     automoun   automount   usertest   umou     umoun     umount     |"@.db
```

I don't know why it create an other files/directories? And why I don't read/write in home directory usertest?

After that when the user leaves the NFS volume it's still mounted and busy. I have to force unmount the volume.

However we have another home include home!?


```
[root@myfreebsd /home/MYCOMPANIE]# tree
.
|-- home
|  `-- MYCOMPANIE
`-- net
```


Any ideas please?


----------



## trasz@ (Sep 21, 2016)

I believe the "--timeout=600" is Linux-specific.  Please remove it; you can set timeouts by passing options to autounmountd(8), but it defaults to 600 seconds anyway.


----------

